# count down to christmas



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

Everyday i will put how many days until christmas n u can comment on how much u lurv christmas or even don't like it

its ur personal opinion not mine but here we go


47 DAYS

daisy xoxo


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 8, 2008)

I LOVE Christmas, It's my favourite time of year. Everyones so happy.. and it's fun to check out all the sales.. ( Even after you've finished buying your gifts for other people.)


----------



## Cove (Nov 8, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]On the first day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,[/align]
[align=center]A pile of bunny poop under the tree.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]On the second day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,[/align]
[align=center]Two chewed cords,[/align]
[align=center]& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]On the third day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,[/align]
[align=center]Three chin rubs,[/align]
[align=center]Two chewed cords,[/align]
[align=center]& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]On the fourth day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,[/align]
[align=center]Four vet bills,[/align]
[align=center]Three chin rubs,[/align]
[align=center]Two chewed cords,[/align]
[align=center]& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]On the fifth day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,[/align]
[align=center]Five big THUMPS,[/align]
[align=center]Four vet bills,[/align]
[align=center]Three chin rubs,[/align]
[align=center]Two chewed cords,[/align]
[align=center]& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]On the sixth day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,[/align]
[align=center]Six bunny binkies,[/align]
[align=center]Five big THUMPS,[/align]
[align=center]Four vet bills,[/align]
[align=center]Three chin rubs,[/align]
[align=center]Two chewed cords,[/align]
[align=center]& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]On the seventh day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,[/align]
[align=center]Seven sweet kisses,[/align]
[align=center]Six bunny binkies,[/align]
[align=center]Five big THUMPS,[/align]
[align=center]Four vet bills,[/align]
[align=center]Three chin rubs,[/align]
[align=center]Two chewed cords,[/align]
[align=center]& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]On the eighth day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,[/align]
[align=center]Eight big arm scratches,[/align]
[align=center]Seven sweet kisses,[/align]
[align=center]Six bunny binkies,[/align]
[align=center]Five big THUMPS,[/align]
[align=center]Four vet bills,[/align]
[align=center]Three chin rubs,[/align]
[align=center]Two chewed cords,[/align]
[align=center]& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]On the ninth day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,[/align]
[align=center]Nine gnawed on packages,[/align]
[align=center]Eight big arm scratches,[/align]
[align=center]Seven sweet kisses,[/align]
[align=center]Six bunny binkies,[/align]
[align=center]Five big THUMPS,[/align]
[align=center]Four vet bills,[/align]
[align=center]Three chin rubs,[/align]
[align=center]Two chewed cords,[/align]
[align=center]& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]On the tenth day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,[/align]
[align=center]Ten nose nudges[/align]
[align=center]Nine gnawed on packages,[/align]
[align=center]Eight big arm scratches,[/align]
[align=center]Seven sweet kisses,[/align]
[align=center]Six bunny binkies,[/align]
[align=center]Five big THUMPS,[/align]
[align=center]Four vet bills,[/align]
[align=center]Three chin rubs,[/align]
[align=center]Two chewed cords,[/align]
[align=center]& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]On the eleventh day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,[/align]
[align=center]Eleven cordless lights,[/align]
[align=center]Ten nose nudges[/align]
[align=center]Nine gnawed on packages,[/align]
[align=center]Eight big arm scratches,[/align]
[align=center]Seven sweet kisses,[/align]
[align=center]Six bunny binkies,[/align]
[align=center]Five big THUMPS,[/align]
[align=center]Four vet bills,[/align]
[align=center]Three chin rubs,[/align]
[align=center]Two chewed cords,[/align]
[align=center]& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]On the twelfth day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,[/align]
[align=center]Twelve minutes of snuggling,[/align]
[align=center]Eleven cordless lights,[/align]
[align=center]Ten nose nudges[/align]
[align=center]Nine gnawed on packages,[/align]
[align=center]Eight big arm scratches,[/align]
[align=center]Seven sweet kisses,[/align]
[align=center]Six bunny binkies,[/align]
[align=center]Five big THUMPS,[/align]
[align=center]Four vet bills,[/align]
[align=center]Three chin rubs,[/align]
[align=center]Two chewed cords,[/align]
[align=center]& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.[/align]
[line]

[align=left]Thought this was super cute.:bunny18[/align]


----------



## Becca (Nov 9, 2008)

COOL! That songs awesome!!

Love it!


CHRISTMAS ROCKS


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cove your song is amazing

i love it :biggrin2:

are you ready??


46 DAYS

daisy 
xoxo


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 9, 2008)

my parents are gone to the city today to get a nintendo wii for my brothers, it's gonna be one of their ''santa'' presents


----------



## Becca (Nov 9, 2008)

Please be careful what you say about Santa because little children come on here like my sister and she loves Santa.


----------



## Becca (Nov 9, 2008)

This is how many days left until the Christmas holidays, (including weekends)

 HERE


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 9, 2008)

oh my daze becca

lol :laugh:

ly bfflad

daisy
xoxo


----------



## BSAR (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, christmas is on the 19th for some of you? I didn't know that. How odd.


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 9, 2008)

lol

no its on the 25th but we break up from school on the 19th

daisy
xoxo


----------



## BSAR (Nov 9, 2008)

oh i see. lol. That is the same day I get out too now that I think about it.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 9, 2008)

*dazzy_14 wrote: *


> lol
> 
> no its on the 25th but we break up from school on the 19th
> 
> ...


I wish .


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 9, 2008)

Technically Christmas should be celebrated in the Spring, but hey. I shan't be fussy.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 9, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Technically Christmas should be celebrated in the Spring, but hey. I shan't be fussy.
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


Really.. you mean.. :?


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG i forgot to do it yesterday 

here is yesterdays in red and todays in green sorry 

10th -- 45 DAYS!!

11th (e.g. remembrance day -- remember those soldiers) -- 44 DAYS !!

sorry bout that everyone
and check out my remembrance day post please 

daisy
xoxo


----------



## missyscove (Nov 12, 2008)

Right now I'm busy counting down until Thanksgiving. I'm going home and I can't wait for food. Mostly meat.
Then I come back for finals. My last final is December 19th, then I fly home and have 4 weeks off then back for a new semester.


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 12, 2008)

When is thanksgiving??

43 DAYS

i'm really looking forward to christmas 
i'm just about to write my christmas card list 

daisy
xoxo


----------



## missyscove (Nov 12, 2008)

*dazzy_14 wrote: *


> When is thanksgiving??



November 27th. 

Classes end at 1:00 on the 26th, I fly out at 4 and get home late that night. I fly back home on a red eye saturday night/sunday morning so I basically get 72 hours at home.


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 12, 2008)

I want it to be Christmas NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:I had a crappy Christmas last year so now I'm wanting to make up for it and I so want to put my stuff up early but Mario and my mil are complaining :grumpy:Hmph. Such grumps. Lol.


----------



## Becca (Nov 12, 2008)

I LOVE CHRISTMAS!!

I wish I could decorate the house now too Sophie!

Daisy: My christmas card list is soooo long and I haven't got everyon on it yet either :?


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 12, 2008)

I only have to buy for 4 people, excluding pets. 

Mom, 

Brother

Brother

Brother's Fiance


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 13, 2008)

42 DAYS

woo,
we're getting closer every single day 
haha
daisy
xoxo


----------



## Flashy (Nov 13, 2008)

Urgh. Christmas sucks. I want it to be April because that means summer is coming.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 13, 2008)

Tracy, your back :biggrin2:

Anyways, I looove christmas.. I can't wait.


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 13, 2008)

X-mas Pros and Cons


Pro:

Yay! i get gifts!

Con:

Crap, I have to buy gifts.....

My family receives home made gifts of love. Mum may be getting aone of Mya's kits....


----------



## Becca (Nov 14, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Urgh. Christmas sucks. I want it to be April because that means summer is coming.


Awwh why?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 14, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Urgh. Christmas sucks. I want it to be April because that means summer is coming.
> ...


Lots of reasons. I get my pleasure from Christmas doing the Christmas shopping in October (yep, I'm already done). I get Christmassy then and enjoy it in my own little way 2-3 months early, lol.


----------



## Becca (Nov 14, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Flashy wrote: *
> ...


Awesome :biggrin2:

I have found some BUNNY CHRISTMAS CARDS!!! WOOOO

I've been looking everywhere! Now I gotta write them !


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry about not posting yesterday i had 2 and a half hours of dance then i watched children in need - who raised 20,991,216 WOO

anyways here is yesterday 41 DAYS

and for today

40 DAYS


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 16, 2008)

39 DAYS

getting close to a month 
Has everybody got sorted what they are getting people ??
all i've done is written what i would like and given it to my mum and dad
hehe i should probably get that sorted before it gets too hectic 
Daisy
xoxo


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

His family done. Mine all I have is my parents (know what they are getting) and my younger brother.


----------



## Boz (Nov 16, 2008)

"Eleven cordless lights"

LOL I thought that was funny.


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 17, 2008)

38 DAYS

WOO I really can't wait this year is going to be the best


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 18, 2008)

37 DAYS
Its getting closer everyday - everydaaayy


----------



## Becca (Nov 18, 2008)

WOOHOOOO I'm making the bunnies presents, I've brought a few but I'm going to make some extra ones too!!


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 18, 2008)

aww wat did u get ??


----------



## Becca (Nov 18, 2008)

I got them this  Carrot tree I hope they like it!


----------



## Michaela (Nov 18, 2008)

I am getting so excited for Christmas!  We are putting our decorations up next week, can't wait! 

ETA: Becca I got mine that tree, it was a big hit! Didn't last them very long though.  Not sure what to get my girlies, maybe some more pink tunnels.


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 18, 2008)

o wow that carrot tree is well cool
sorry for my bad english


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 18, 2008)

I've bought most of my presents and I think I know what other things I have to buy so I'm nearly set. I'm moving on to planning Christmas cards now! I like to get charity ones so I'm going to buy mine from kidney research this year. They have some bunny ones but personally I like the dancing santa and reindeer ones!

http://kidneyresearchuk.org/images/shops/kidney%20research%20uk%20ccat.pdf


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 19, 2008)

and ...

 36 DAYS 

I got my advent calender today 
its a cadburys one YUM


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 20, 2008)

35 DAYS

I am going christmas shopping with one of my friends on the 6th of december
I should start making lists so i know who to get them for 
I'll just see what they have in the stores when i get there
have you getting ready for your christmas shoppin??
does anyone know where xmas came from??


----------



## Becca (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I suppose it started when 'Jesus' was born and when the 3 wise men gave those 3 gifts.

It's about giving etc etc though I'm not religious...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 21, 2008)

*dazzy_14 wrote: *


> does anyone know where xmas came from??


Do you really not know where Christmas is from? :?


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 21, 2008)

Lol.. forget Christmas...how about countdown to birthday time for me??!! Lol.. (2 days sooner = not so long of a wait!!!) I love this time of year. Thanksgiving, hunting, birthday, christmas, Dad's b-day/New Years!! It's all good!


----------



## Michaela (Nov 21, 2008)

*dazzy_14 wrote: *


> does anyone know where xmas came from??


This makes me really sad. 

Christmas is a religious festival celebrating the birth of Jesus, to Mary in a stable in Bethlehem. The tradition of giving gifts came from the three kings bringing gifts to Jesus.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *dazzy_14 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > does anyone know where xmas came from??
> ...


I thinkDazzy meant calling it xmas not Christmas itself.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 21, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> *dazzy_14 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > does anyone know where xmas came from??
> ...


I won't touch that one.


----------



## Michaela (Nov 21, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I thinkDazzy meant calling it xmas not Christmas itself.


Oh! If that's right, ignore my last post.  The word Christ is often abbreviated to X.


----------



## Michaela (Nov 21, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I won't touch that one.


Why? What do you mean?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 21, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I won't touch that one.
> ...




The gift part. There are many takes on that.


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 21, 2008)

34 DAYS 

its getting closer everyday - everyday ayyyyy

woop woop


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 22, 2008)

33 DAYS 
I think this year might just be the best christmas ever 
I can't wait and I really hope it snows


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you 
And I did mean Xmas not Christmas
don't worry


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 23, 2008)

32 DAYS 
In two days it will officially be a month 
I hope it is a white christmas this year


----------



## lemon (Nov 23, 2008)

dazzy_14 wrote:


> 32 DAYS
> In two days it will officially be a month
> I hope it is a white christmas this year


Is this for year 2008?
If so i am amazed!
I for got to keep track!


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 25, 2008)

31 DAYS 

 30 DAYS 

Sorry bout doing another double one but for some of us RO wasn't working yesterday


----------



## paul2641 (Nov 25, 2008)

_I not big into chiristmas it's O.K. though. Just isn't the same once you stop believing in santa!_


----------



## Becca (Nov 25, 2008)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> _I not big into chiristmas it's O.K. though. Just isn't the same once you stop believing in santa!_


You don't beleive in Santa :shock: Errm Santa IS real...... *** Remember the children on this forum Paul  Go santa!!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 25, 2008)

*dazzy_14 wrote: *


> does anyone know where xmas came from??


Ok...I knew it had to do w/ the birth of Jesus Christ...but you had me go looking for more information.

I found this (which I found interesting)...

The word _Christmas_ originated as a compound meaning "Christ's mass". It is derived from the Middle English _Christemasse_ and Old English _Cristes mÃ¦sse,_ a phrase first recorded in 1038.[5][/sup] "Cristes" is from Greek _christos_ and "mÃ¦sse" is from Latin _missa_. In early Greek versions of the New Testament, the letter _Î§_ (chi), is the first letter of Christ. Since the mid-16th century _Î§_, or the similar Roman letter _X_, has been used as an abbreviation for Christ.[8][/sup] Hence, Xmas is often used as an abbreviation for Christmas.
After the conversion of Anglo-Saxon Britain in the very early 7th century, Christmas was referred to as _geol_,[5][/sup] the name of the pre-Christian winter festival from which the current English word 'Yule' is derived.[9][/sup]
Lots more interesting stuff here too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas


----------



## paul2641 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > _I not big into chiristmas it's O.K. though. Just isn't the same once you stop believing in santa!_
> ...


Never said he wasn't real just said I had lost my faith in Good old saint Nick!!!:shock2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 25, 2008)

Santa is real to those who believe in him. Which I firmly believe there is still one.


----------



## Becca (Nov 25, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Santa is real to those who believe in him. Which I firmly believe there is still one.


Of course


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 27, 2008)

Another double sorry  I was watchin i'm a celeb

29 DAYS
28 DAYS

I'm gonna be brunette when it comes to christmas WOO 
I can't wait


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 28, 2008)

27 DAYS 
oh my gosh i am getting so impatient lol


----------



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

[line]I'm trying to get 50 loves on my Christmas bebo group, if you have bebo please join and help get it to 50 loves before Christmas day


http://www.bebo.com/christmassytime


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 29, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Santa is real to those who believe in him. Which I firmly believe there is still one.


There is a quote by Roald Dahl thatsays "Those who don't believe in magic will never find it". I love that.


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 29, 2008)

26 DAYS

I love that Roald Dahl saying too


----------



## BSAR (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow I can't believe how close it is getting all ready!


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 30, 2008)

My mom always said, you don't beleive then you don't get. Meaning you don't belive in Santa then he won't see you. And I'm expecting him to visit this year.. hopefully not bearing cole.


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 30, 2008)

25 DAYS
o my gosh
calenders tomorow


----------



## Becca (Dec 1, 2008)

HAPPY 1ST OF DECEMBER


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't wait!


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

[align=center]*Count down till the end of school*

[/align]*I'm trying to find something to do each day when I get home from school.

*Wednesday 3rd Dec - Friend Coming Round

Thursday 4th Dec - Clean Out Rabbits

Friday 5th Dec - Ylenia's Party

Monday 8th Dec - 

Tuesday 9th Dec - Fays House

Wednesday 10th Dec

Thursday 11th Dec

Friday 12th Dec

Monday 15th Dec

Tuesday 16th Dec - Fay Coming Round

Wednesday 17th Dec

Thursday 18th Dec

Friday (Half Day) 19th Dec


*I have a few days left to fill, can anyone give me ideas? Becuase I get really bored and excited thinking about Christmas!*


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

I have made a Christmas video on youtube [ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=z3hRAmv5y3Y] here[/ame]


----------



## dazzy_14 (Dec 4, 2008)

It's been four days  i'm sorry i have been really busy

24 DAYS

23 DAYS

22 DAYS

21 DAYS


----------



## BSAR (Dec 4, 2008)

I have this really cool christmas countdown thing! Its like a holder for blocks and the blocks have numbers so you can switch them to say 23, 22, 3, four, and so on days left till xmas! It is really neat, and there is a little snowman at the top.


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 4, 2008)

I CANT WAIT TILL CHRISTMAS! I have a countdown in my room! Haha, I sometimes get behind on it though. But, it's still fun to have a countdown. 

Karlee


----------



## Becca (Dec 11, 2008)

Daisy hasn't done it for ages, I think she may of forgotten, i hope she doesn't mind me doing it for her!!!
*
20 Days

19 Days

18 Days

17 Days

16 Days

15 Days

14 Days*

Not long now people!!!!! 

I'm so excited :shock:


----------

